# Unregelmäßigkeiten in Millionenhöhe bei der Berlinale?



## XLarge TeaM (12. Februar 2011)

Uwe Boll hat Strafanzeige gegen den Chef der Berlinale, Dieter Kosslick, angekündigt. Die WELT greift das Thema groß auf und berichtet ausführlich auf den folgenden, verlinkten Seiten. 
Berlinale 2011: Boll kündigt Strafanzeige gegen Berlinale-Chef an
Berlinale 2011: Uwe Boll "Filmgebühren für die Reisen des Berlinale-Chefs"


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Februar 2011)

Ach, Boll will doch nur in die Presse.

Welcher seiner Filme war den auch nur annähernd wirtschaftlich erfolgreich?

Musste er jetzt die 125€ Anmeldegebühr zahlen auch wenn sein Film nicht im Rahmen der Berlinale gezeigt wird?

Und wieviel machen die 125€ im Gesamtbudget des Films aus?


----------



## XLarge TeaM (13. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Welcher seiner Filme war den auch nur annähernd wirtschaftlich erfolgreich?



Schwerter des Königs 1,8 Millionen verkaufter DVDs alleine in den USA, Far Cry Platz 3 in den Verleih- & Verkaufscharts in der Schweiz und Platz 6 in Deutschland, Alone in the Dark Platz 2 in den Kinocharts in China, BloodRayne Platz 1 im Kino in Russland, Dungeon Siege auf Platz 5 im Kino in China usw. Silber-Award für Stoic/Siegburg beim Sainte Maxime International Horror Film Festival. The Final Storm ist für den kanadischen Filmaward LEO nominiert worden , und zwar in der Kategorien "Best Music" und "Best Production Design". Passend dazu auch die Meldung das Rampage auf dem Brüssler BIFF Festival eine "Mention of the Jury" Auszeichnung bekommen hat. Und selbst die TV Einschaltquoten sehen nicht schlecht aus.
Der Mann ist mit seiner Filmauswertung also erfolgreicher als manch´ anderer Filmemacher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Februar 2011)

Ok, wenn du hier schon einige Zahlen präsentierst:

Alone in the Dark: $20 Mio gekostet, $10 Mio eingespielt (Quelle: http://www.kulthit.de/alone-in-the-dark.html )
Dungeon Siege: "Die Produktionskosten wurden auf rund 60 Millionen US-Dollar geschätzt. Der Film spielte in den Kinos weltweit rund 13 Millionen US-Dollar ein, davon rund 5 Millionen US-Dollar in den USA und rund 2,5 Millionen US-Dollar in Deutschland. (Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwerter_des_K%C3%B6nigs_%E2%80%93_Dungeon_Siege )
Far Cry: 30 Mio $ gekostet, eingespielt ca. $3 Mio (Quelle: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0400426/business )

Ich bezweifel jetzt mal ganz stark, dass die DVD und Fernsehrechte für Dungeon Siege $47 Mio eingebracht haben, genauso wenig wird Far Cry irgendwoher noch $27 Mio gefunden haben.

Aber egal. Irgendwie wurde jeder seiner Flops ja produziert.

Aber sich jetzt wegen 125€ Anmeldegebühren so anzustellen finde ich eher peinlich. Aber so sind seine Filme ja auch fast.

Obwohl Dungeon Siege wirklich nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (13. Februar 2011)

Cool daß man mit Dir sachlich diskutieren kann ohne das es zu den sonst üblichen Boll Bashereien kommt.

House of the Dead hat ein vielfaches seiner Kosten eingespielt, siehe z.B. http://www.imdb.de/title/tt0317676/business oder http://finance-management.de/nachrichten/181004008.html und hier fehlen ja noch die DVD, BluRay und Fernsehauswertungen. Bei Deinem Far Cry IMDB Link sehe ich leider nur die bundesdeutschen Einspielergebnisse. Die DVD hielt sich zum Beispiel 21 Wochen in den deutschen Verkaufscharts, das da in diesen über fünf Monaten noch einiges verdient wird kann man sich ja vorstellen. Es ist natürlich schon so das Boll mit seinen Filmen von Anbeginn an gegen Hollywood ankämpfen mußte und da bekommt man bei einem Kinostart auch nicht unbedingt so viele Kinos gebucht wie ein Hollywoodfilm der eventuell schlecht ist aber nen Haufen Hype oder Werbung bekommt. So isses nun mal als Unabhängiger.

Ein finanzieller Flop war hingegen bislang der Max Schmeling Film und aufgrund des "deutschen Themas" denke ich das sich da die DVD/BluRay in den USA, Russland, Italien und Co. nicht so sonderlich gut verkaufen wird.

Bei dem Berlinale Thema scheint (!) es so zu sein daß der Kosslick von den Anmeldegebühren seit Jet-Set-Life feiert und junge, unbekannte Filmemacher mit der Gebühr schlichtweg abzockt. Und da muß ich sagen das ich es gut finde wenn ihm da mal jemand auf die Finger haut. Ich habe bei dem Filmfest in Emden mal einen Film eingereicht, die haben sich den Film erst angeschaut und dann entschieden das er nicht ins Profil passt - bezahlt habe ich dort nichts. Da wäre die Gebühr erst fällig geworden wenn sie den Film angenommen hätten. Außerdem sieht es ja so aus, daß in Berlin einige Filme die am Start sind gar keine Gebühr bezahlt haben. Und da stellen sich dann schon Fragen ... oder ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Februar 2011)

Dass bei Far Cry keine anderen Einkünfte stehen hab ich auch gesehen. Wurde der Film gar nicht im Ausland (v.a. USA) gezeigt? Selbst wenn der Film nicht im Ausland lief, hätten ca. 1,3 Mio DVD's verkauft werden müssen (bei ca. 20€ / DVD und keinen zusätzlichen Kosten), damit er seine 30 Mio wieder reinbekommt.

Ok, House of Dead war wirklich erfolgreich. Aber im allgemeinen scheint es so, dass Boll's Filme eher polarisieren als Geld zu bringen 
Irgendwie tut es mir bei einigen Spielen leid, dass Boll sie verfilmt hat. Ok, Postal hab ich noch nicht gesehen, aber was man da verfilmen will ist mir irgendwie schleierhaft. Das ist doch nur sinnlose Gewalt. Macht für ein paar Stunden spass, aber sonst? Ich sage nur: "Katzenschalldämpfer".

Berlinale:
Ja, wann muss man denn die Gebühr entrichten? Ich hab's irgendwie nicht kapiert. Zeitgleich mit der Einreichung, so als "Entry Fee", oder erst wenn er angenommen wurde? Aber dass einige Filme gar nichts zahlen müssen, naja, ist Fragwürdig.

True Grit hätte die Berlinale echt nicht benötigt. Ein Film, der für 10 Oscars nominiert ist, spricht für sich. Der braucht die Berlinale nicht als Werbefläche. Aber das haben sie halt anders gesehen. Wenigstens war Jeff Bridges da, nicht wie bei "The Big Lebowski". Da war er ja nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (13. Februar 2011)

Doch wie gesagt, Far Cry war zum Beispiel in der Schweiz erfolgreich - die Zahlen für die anderen Länder hab ich jetzt leider nicht zur Hand, aber ich kann Montag mal nachfragen.

Postal fand ich super lustig. In dem Film bekommen halt alle ihr Fett ab: Juden, Moslems, Christen, Nazis, TV Macher und sogar Boll selber. Für Leute mit etwas derberen Humorgeschmack ein absolut empfehlenswerter Film (ohne Happy End).

Klar polarisieren seine Filme und sie sind nicht "bequem" Darfur, Tunnel Rats, Siegburg und auch Rampage sind aber z.B. ernste Filme die eine überaus deutliche Sprache sprechen. Daß das nicht jedem gefällt ist klar.

Aber zumindest haben teilen wir die Ansicht das diese Gebühren- und Anmeldeverfahren bei der Berlinale fragwürdig sind. Naja vielleicht erfahren wir ja heute noch mehr dazu. Die Pressekonferenz müßte gerade zu Ende gegangen sein.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Februar 2011)

Ich hab das mit den Gebühren jetzt verstanden.

Man muss die 125€ zahlen, damit die Verantwortlichen "Nachdenken" können, ob der Film gezeigt wird oder nicht. Zurück bekommt man die Gebühr auf jeden Fall nicht.

Wenn man sich das überlegt, dass vlt. 1000 Filme sich anmelden, macht das 125000€. Also nicht wirklich Millionen.

Eine Begründung der Ablehnung wäre zwar gut, aber auch bei Apple bekommt sie der Entwickler nicht, wenn seine App für den Store abgelehnt wurde. Auch da muss man vorher 100$ bezahlen und bekommt das Geld auch nicht wieder.

Überall gibt es diese eigenartigen Entscheidungen.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (14. Februar 2011)

Hmm, 400 werden gezeigt - meinst Du echt es sind nur 1.000 Anmeldungen? Boll hat glaub ich ne Zahl von 10.000 genannt.

Beim Rumgoogeln gerade gefunden: Heftige Buhs auf der Berlinale


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2011)

Offenbar ist er erfolgreich genug dass ihm Leute weiter Geld geben.

Aber das war ja nicht das eigentliche Thema. DIe Vorwürfe an sich sind ziemlich absurd und ich glaube Boll weiss das auch sehr genau. 
Interessant ist die Passage:


> Auch Boll hatte seinen aktuellen Film „Auschwitz“ zum Festival angemeldet. Sein Beitrag über den Massenmord im Konzentrationslager wurde jedoch abgelehnt. Über die Gründe äußert sich die Festivalleitung nicht, da Absagen grundsätzlich nicht begründet würden.



Ich finde absolut dass Absagen begründet werden sollten.  Boll hätte aber wahrscheinlich auch durchgedreht wenn er ein "genügt den qualitativen Anforderungen nicht" oder so bekommen hätte 
Den Mann kekst einfach an, dass niemand seine Werke für supertoll hält.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (15. Februar 2011)

> *Uwe Boll - Die Klage gegen Berlinale-Chef Dieter Kosslick*
> Aufruhr gab es um Uwe Boll außerdem wegen einer bereits im Vorfeld angekündigten Klage: Boll gab bekannt und bekräftigte dies auch noch einmal bei der Konferenz zu "Auschwitz", dass er den Berlinale-Chef Dieter Kosslick verklage. Grund sollten die undurchsichtigen Anmeldegebühren sein. Boll gab an, dass viele der kleineren Filme, die gegen 125 Euro Gebühr eingereicht werden, überhaupt keine Chance bei der Auswahl für das Festivalprogramm haben.
> 
> Stattdessen würden zu Unrecht viele Filme keine Gebühr zahlen müssen, die dennoch ins Festival aufgenommen werden - ein klarer Verstoß gegen die Berlinale-Statuten. Die 125 Euro Gebühr für Filme, die dennoch keine Chance auf das Festival haben, seien einer der Finanzwege für Kosslicks zahlreiche Reisen, um zukünftige, keine Gebühr zahlende, Festivalfilme zu umwerben.
> ...


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

war mir gar nich bewusst das boll an house of dead beteiligt war...

aber interessant die auflistung mit den kosten seiner flops und den einnahmen...

denke mal das er bestimmt nochma nen kracher landen wird, aber bitte, biiiiitte keine spielverfilmungen mehr


----------

